# Threadless Boston Bottle Works Insulator



## Inkman (May 27, 2010)

Well folks, this is what to look for when your out hunting bottles! It's a very rare CD 728.8 Boston Bottle Works base embossed threadless insulator with a nice amber swirl in the skirt. This is the best piece in my collection. Easily worth $3000.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 27, 2010)

Wow, nice one! Inkman


----------



## sandchip (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep, that is a yowser!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice!

 Can you tell me if a Hemingray No 53 with patent date in green is any good? I seem to have given my last good insulator find away.


----------



## Inkman (Jun 1, 2010)

Are you sure its a No. 53? A Hemingray 53 is a CD 197 if I remember correctly, but they were never made in green or with a patent date, they were just produced in clear and off clear. They were produced in the 1940's just after Hemingray was purchased by Owens Illinois. They were one of the first pieces to be produced with numbers and dots on the rear skirt to indicate mold numbers and the exact year of production. They are worth $1 to $2. 

 A Hemingray 55 is more likely your piece. The 55 also did not have a patent date. If it is a 55, then it is a CD 205, which was produced in green, and is worth $10 to $15. 

 Chris


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 1, 2010)

From what I was told, those are the clear ones that were made later. We dug one of those, too, which is the only reason I know that much! This one has a patent date of 1893. I just posted a somewhat burry pic on my Hey there post, so as not to steal yours (which seems I kid of did & I apologize). 

 I love the amber swirl on your insulator!


----------



## Inkman (Jun 1, 2010)

Correction- A Hemingray 53 is also a CD 202 style, which was produced in green, and does have a patent date. It is worth $10 to $15.


----------

